# Help decorating bedroom



## h4jonathan (Aug 31, 2014)

Trying to decorate my room. I can add inexpensive things but not replace furniture (other than my temp bed which is being replaced). I'm looking to have a unified theme and have the room look nice without being crowded or cluttered. I need help with what to put on the walls and where, as well as any other decorations to go on my dresser or bookshelves/desk. I would prefer specific ideas rather than general/vague ones. Thanks!! FYI I'm a 16 year old guy. Pics of room below.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Its always a simple trick to decorate your bedroom the way you want. You need to select the simple colors and everything for the decorating of your bedroom.


----------



## Shockedcute (Oct 9, 2014)

Try decorating with silk plants - Few pros of using silk plants to decorate room

*You will not have problems with the weather.*

You will come cheaper because they do not need to buy each week.

Do not cause (or one of your guests) no allergy.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

know your hobbies first. you can choose to add a punching bag, a miniature or a plane, a gaming device and so on. you can also post star wars collection or any other favorites on the wall.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Decorating walls with silk plants are good options. Other than that, you can also select some good wall art.


----------



## mkdotson (Mar 29, 2014)

I would go with some art/photos that you like and add to the wall. I would do away with the curtain open the room up with a nice window shade and a topper. I would want something such as a small table next to the bed with a lamp, nothing huge something simple and maybe with open selves. 

You can google images for room ideas too, I have found lots of bedroom looks there and also on pinterest. 


Good Luck would love to see after photos.


----------

